# Birth control/IBS troubles



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello! I had taken generic Necon for a few years, but went off it for a little over a year. It never really gave me trouble, but I don't think it effected my IBS in a positive OR negative way. So a few months ago, I started having awful abdominal pain mid-cycle, along with increased IBS symptoms. My gyunocologist said I should go back on Necon, so I did, and have just started my second pack.My question is, have any of you all of a sudden had problems with a pill you used before? The first month I was bloated the whole time, and my stomach was off. Now the first day of the new pack I'm dealing with a really wacky stomach and bloating again. I guess I'm going to ask my gyno for another brand. Just curious, have any of you found a certain type that actually helps a bit with IBS symptoms?


----------



## everythingishorrible (Jan 26, 2011)

;


----------

